# Phosphorus



## Cagnomark (May 16, 2021)

What is the best way to increase P? ~30k sqft. Also, would it be safe to raise it very quickly in a few applications or do I need to do it over a few seasons? Currently in the midst of a renovation…planning on sodding in mid to late sept.

Had a soil test done…Showing everything optimal/high except Phosphorus which is very low…trying to attach a pic of the soil test below.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Use a starter fertilizer when sodding and then use milo for a year or two and your deficiency would likely vanish. Did the soil test give a recommendation?

You could also try to source something like this:
https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/monoammonium-phosphate-12-61-0-water-soluble-50-lbs

Local will be way cheaper, if you can find it.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Superphosphate fertilizer would be best if you can get it, otherwise you could use an ammonium phosphate or phosphate fertilizer. If those aren't available, then you should be able to find starter fertilizer at most stores. Get a fertilizer with the highest middle number you can find, e.x. 15-28-12.

You live in New Jersey so finding phosphorus fertilizer may be difficult due to local laws. You may have to go to a golf/turf supply store to find it, and you may have to prove your need with the soil test in order to purchase.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

LeeB said:


> Superphosphate fertilizer would be best if you can get it, otherwise you could use an ammonium phosphate or phosphate fertilizer. If those aren't available, then you should be able to find starter fertilizer at most stores. Get a fertilizer with the highest middle number you can find, e.x. 15-28-12.
> 
> You live in New Jersey so finding phosphorus fertilizer may be difficult due to local laws. You may have to go to a golf/turf supply store to find it, and you may have to prove your need with the soil test in order to purchase.


This is right. The NJ laws make it tough to find certain things, like all fast release N and high phos. As a result, like@LeeB alluded to, using a starter is probably the most feasible. Highest P I have seen is something like a 18-24-12. The rules are you shouldn't use something like this unless you are establishing new grass or you have a soil test showing a deficiency, so you check both boxes! I have never seen anyone ask for proof, but probably not a bad idea to be armed with the soil test results if you are going to SiteOne or something just in case you get a stickler behind the counter.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

gm560 said:


> LeeB said:
> 
> 
> > Superphosphate fertilizer would be best if you can get it, otherwise you could use an ammonium phosphate or phosphate fertilizer. If those aren't available, then you should be able to find starter fertilizer at most stores. Get a fertilizer with the highest middle number you can find, e.x. 15-28-12.
> ...


What if your lawn is basically established but your soil test showed very low phosphorous and I'm trying to bring that back up?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the soil remediation guide for options/rates on how to address most of the soil issues.


----------

